# RRV Compelling Reasons Query



## clarisse (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi there, I'm currently living in the UK but looking to return to Australia shortly. I've previously held PR (expired July 2010) but don't meet the "living there for 2 out of the past 5 years" requirement. I'm married to an Australian citizen with who I have a daughter, I have a half sister, many friends, bank accounts and super-annuation still there. Do you think this would classify as sufficient compelling personal reasons to return? 
Could anyone give me ideas of compelling reasons for absence? My husband did his MBA in London and we chose to remain so he could work here. 
Also looking into a spousal visa but have been advised it could take 5-6months and we're looking to migrate end of Feb.
Thnx!


----------



## syncsam (Feb 5, 2009)

clarisse said:


> Hi there, I'm currently living in the UK but looking to return to Australia shortly. I've previously held PR (expired July 2010) but don't meet the "living there for 2 out of the past 5 years" requirement. I'm married to an Australian citizen with who I have a daughter, I have a half sister, many friends, bank accounts and super-annuation still there. Do you think this would classify as sufficient compelling personal reasons to return?
> Could anyone give me ideas of compelling reasons for absence? My husband did his MBA in London and we chose to remain so he could work here.
> Also looking into a spousal visa but have been advised it could take 5-6months and we're looking to migrate end of Feb.
> Thnx!


Having Australian citizen spouse, dependent child and other evidences of substantial ties with Australia will definitely help in getting the RRV. A wiki reference from other forum, [link to competing forum removed by moderator - please see forum rules]


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

You can say you only stayed away from Australia because of your husband's MBA and he wanted a bit of work experience in the UK before returning home. Because it was always your intention living permanently in Australia.

Show all links to Australia you can, hubby Australian, you've been together for X amount of time, Australian child, house (if you have house there), hubbies relatives, your medicare card bank account, savings and all other stuff. Explain you wanted to return to Australia to live permanently this February.


Anyway, if you start paperchasing now you might still be able to get a 309/100 spouse visa in time.
Depends how fast you can paperchase.

We applied last year and got our Visa 2 months later (2 weeks after we sent our application they contacted us to ask for more papers which had to arrive from Australia and this delayed it). After docs. arrived from Australia it took another 2 weeks for them to contact us again, say all ok, please send your passport and that was it. 
And I got the visa 100 (permanent) straight away because we had been married for years and have 3 children, so no more paper work for me except citizenship in some years time.

I did hear timelines of 5/6 months, but would say in reality it is a lot less time than that unless you send a pretty incomplete application.

Ah, we applied in the UK and by post. And did the police checks and medicals before lodging application.

Good luck!


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

I'd say you probably do have enough compelling reasons to go for an RRV - but I'd wouldn't be surprised if it took longer than you are hoping for it to be processed. My advice would be to contact a MARA registered migration agent.


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

Just went to check my old calendar and we posted my visa application on 21 December 2009 and had their e-mail asking for my passport on 22 February 2010, the passport was back in my hands the following week with the visa there.

And all this was with a months wait for late paperwork in the middle.

So I think if all documents were right from day one , it would have taken around just 4 weeks. (not 4 months).



Good luck!


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Just because they did it in four weeks in Dec 2009 doesn't mean you can expect that turn around today.. There have been massive cuts within the quotas, which are leading to six month delays in some categories (and years in others!).

My 100 partner visa was straightforward, submitted by a respected agent in Jan 2010 - but not granted until June 2010. The quoted timelines are realistic. Sorry.


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

That is incredible!!
You only submitted a month later!
And quotas for spouse visas don't make any sense, our visas are about keeping nuclear families together.
I had no idea things were so slow now. I had seen a slow down with other migration, but was convinced it didn't affect spouse and dependents visas...
Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

I know! I was gutted! Was expecting a quick turnaround - like in 2009.. These days if you push your CO you get a response similar to:


> For the 2009-10 program year the Government has allocated 60,300 places in
> the Family Stream (including 45,000 places for Partner visas, reflecting
> their high priority). The planning levels for each visa category within
> the Family Stream reflect the priorities allocated to these categories.
> ...


----------



## clarisse (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks all. I've contacted an agent as suggested (Ian Harrop) and it looks like we have a good case for the RRV. We're going with personal compelling reasons - Australian husband and baby who's currently awaiting her Australian citizen by descent. He's even hopeful we should have an answer before we leave. Fingers crossed...


----------

